
Serverless.com framework's CLI tracks all commands and sends it home by default - cynerx
https://twitter.com/JiriPospisil/status/1075050470186631175
======
nwsm
Austen Collins comment:

"Hi, it tracks usage, not users. The project is open-source so we know nothing
about its users. Further, understanding how open-source projects are used is
hard and this data really helps. Many features simply would not exist without
this. We're adding clarity to docs & CLI now."

[https://twitter.com/austencollins/status/1075437969668882432](https://twitter.com/austencollins/status/1075437969668882432)

------
samblr
Changing "Serverless framework's CLI" => "Serverless.com CLI" will make more
sense to the heading.

------
sriram_iyengar
#Serverless framework tracks all your CLI activities, anonymized. If you want
to disable,

    
    
      sls slstats --disable

Serverless: Stats successfully disabled

------
chewz
brew does the same but you can opt-out [1]

1 - [https://docs.brew.sh/Analytics](https://docs.brew.sh/Analytics)

